
Unplugging Once a Week - kevinchau
https://strideapp.com/blog/2013/07/unplugged-why-you-need-to-shut-it-off-at-least-once-a-week/
======
ngoel36
It took me a long time to figure out why I loved working out so much. I didn't
realize that it wasn't just the endorphins, it was because I didn't have my
damn iPhone with me.

I now make sure to go off the grid for at least an hour a day, usually by
going to the gym. No matter how much work I have, or how busy I am. Easily the
most relaxing hour of the day, every day.

What's funny is, by the 55-minute mark, I usually start to get excited/antsy
about all the emails/texts I must have waiting for me and all the people out
there in the world that have been anxiously awaiting my return - 7 archived
junk emails and a Snapchat later, it's usually like I was never gone.

I love technology, and I love my computer and phone to death, but I love them
more after consistent unplugging.

~~~
yitchelle
Whoa, what you have said has just turned on the big light bulb above my head.
A couple of years ago, I would commute to work on my bike, a round trip time
of about 90mins. I look forward to it every day, regardless of the weather
conditions. I never really understood why. But after reading your item, it all
make sense.

When I ride my bike, I don't have my phone on, don't listen to any podcast or
music as I ride, it is just me, my bike and the bike path. I fully focus on
the riding, that helps me to avoid thinking about work. This is my daily
unplug.

Thanks for helping me understand. Now, where is my bike...

~~~
milesokeefe
What you're describing sounds like flow:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(psychology\))

------
markdown
OT: "This page has insecure content."

Change this:

    
    
        <script type="text/javascript" src="http://static.bufferapp.com/js/button.js">
    
    

to this:

    
    
        <script type="text/javascript" src="//static.bufferapp.com/js/button.js">

------
D9u
I like to get out for daily walks, sometimes (every 10 to 15 days) going for a
short 2.5 to 3 mile hike in the forest to get a change of scenery and enjoy
it.

I often put in 12 to 18 hours a day, so these hikes are a big help to unwind
as well as get some exercise.

Sometimes I'll get away from work for a day or two, but I don't really follow
any schedule.

------
goldfeld
I rather prefer the idea of unplugging from the internet once a week. Some of
my best hackings have been done without internet access. Aboard a flight comes
to mind. Just me, vim and the terminal. But then of course, either a deep
knowledge of the technologies at hand or a good offline documentation is
mandatory.

As for winding down, for me two things suffice: exercising and socializing.
During the week an hour-long religious barbell lifting session a la Mark
Rippetoe is greatly savored by my mind (I find that tiring my body replenishes
my brain) and on the weekends hanging out with friends.

~~~
ngoel36
[http://kapeli.com/dash](http://kapeli.com/dash)

Lifesaver for coding on flights.

~~~
thejosh
If you have a mac, shame if you run anything else as everytime I see dash I
wish it was multiplatform.

------
Groxx
I'm fond of occasionally leaving my laptop at work. It pretty effectively
enforces no-internet (for the most part - still have phone) for the night.

------
apricot13
I make a point to do no work in the evenings after work and if I do decide I
want to work on something I set myself a condition that if I don't produce
anything good in an hour then have to stop.

Then at the weekends I have Saturday as my 'work on personal projects' day and
Sunday as my relax, play games, go out and use no technology day (netflix,
consoles and google being the exception!).

Forcing myself not to work evenings and Sundays I find myself that much more
motivated when I can work so I get more done in the smaller amounts of time.

I've not been doing it long but already I'm feeling this urge to sit down and
do some good work!

------
jgrahamc
Related to this is my post from two years ago about my bedroom:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2011/09/disconnected-
bedroom.html](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/09/disconnected-bedroom.html)

~~~
mrexroad
i rewired our how last year, and just last week i finally flipped on the
breaker for the master bedroom (was too lazy to move the dresser to wire a
receptacle for all that time). for 16 months, no laptops, phone chargers, etc.
just kindles and my wife's iphone (alarm clock). i'd charge my phone in the
kitchen each night, so there was no temptation to reach over and check
email/fb/hn/etc. i loved it. now, within a week of having functioning
receptacles, my wife and i both have iphone / mbp chargers on our nightstands.
i actually had trouble falling asleep a few nights back; it's been 5-6 years
since i've had trouble sleeping. i think the freedom from temptation had a lot
to do w/ it.

------
ludwigvan
The idea of unplugging at least an hour a day, a day a week, and a week a year
seems very sensible.

I am very fond of this idea, but haven't been able to accomplish it yet. I
feel like I will miss something very important, though statistically it
doesn't seem to be likely.

Sometimes I think we work, read and surf so much that we start fearing
solitude and our own thoughts. Maybe it is just vice versa?

~~~
mercer
David Foster Wallace had some interesting thoughts on the importance of
boredom. I'm on a mobile so I can't provide links, but google that!

~~~
ludwigvan
Thanks, will do.

------
vxNsr
This is a great idea, I know a lot of religious people who do this and highly
recommend it, even if you're just dropping electronics, they don't tell you to
go to church, or synagogue or w/e, (though I'm sure they'd rather you did) but
they praise the amount of mental rest they get from just ignoring all that
nonsense for a 24 hour period.

------
bbwharris
You guys, the 40 hour work week was fought for. Thank Henry Ford for your
Saturdays off too. Your time is your time, you will never get it back.

Of course time off is important. It develops inspiration, and allows you to
round yourself out in other interests.

Don't get me wrong, I love what I do and am very passionate about it. I also
love my free time too.

------
benwerd
Unstability is my new startup name.

Seriously, though, this kind of work ethic is _terrible_. You need to give
your brain room to be creative. Your work will be better for it.

